# Immortal Cells



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/Henrietta-Lacks-Immortal-Cells.html


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! That was a good read!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Man that was way past interesting. I gotta look into this more. Wow!


----------

